# Pet Insurance - company to Avoid!



## Jenjenx (Jun 6, 2018)

Warning...AVOID Perfect Pet Insurance at all costs! This insurance company is horrendous, please don't waste your money. The whole point of paying premiums for pet insurance is vets bills can be expensive so you think your covered - trust me with this company you won't be. I insured my dog as a puppy 4yrs ago autorenewed each year, came to need them this year when my dog developed pancreatitis, they denied claim initially due to him having a bout of diarrhoea back in 2019 when he was 2...? In their "non expert opinion" this was related to his current condition...my vet intervened and gave an actual expert opinion to them that it clearly bore no relation to his current condition. They then said they would re-assess, I then received a phone call stating in their opinion he was a medium breed but had been insured as a small breed (he's a cockerpoo) therefore I owe them the backdated difference in premiums £180....I'm still waiting for a manager to call me!! There is no point having insurance with a company that will try anything to wriggle out of a genuine claim. Please avoid.


----------

